# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل يجوز جمع الصلوات من غير سفر و لا مطرولاخوف

## حسن ابو عدي

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله بركاتة
اللهم علمنا ماينفعنا ونفعنا بماعلمتنا
أخواني في الله  
هل يجوز جمع الصلوات من غير سفر و لا مطرولاخوف

مامدى صحت هاذين الحديثين،
ورد حديث رواه الأئمة في الصحيح عن عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال( صلى النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم الظهر و العصر جميعا و المغرب و العشاء جميعا في غير خوف و لا سفر)
و في المسند عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال ( صلى النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم الظهر و العصر جميعا بالمدينة من غير خوف و لا سفرقال) .

وفي رواية ‏(من غير خوف ولا مطر‏)‏ ‏[‏رواه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه ج1 ص491‏.‏ من حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما‏

----------


## السكران التميمي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أولا: الأحاديث صحيحة لا غبار فيها، لكن حولها كلام من قبل أهل العلم حول تغير ألفاظها الكثير الواضح؛ ليس هذا مقام بيانه.

ثانيا: ذهب جمهور أهل العلم أخي الفاضل على عدم جواز الجمع بغير عذر. وهو الذي صححه وصوبه كثير من أئمة العلم المحققين المدققين.
ومن جوزه من أهل العلم شرط له أن لا يتخذ ذلك عادة وخلقا.

بل قد روى ابن أبي حاتم في (تفسيره 5207)، والحاكم وصححه برقم 1020، وغيره من حديث ابن عباس نفسه بسند مقبول صالح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله: "من جمع بين الصلاتين من غير عذر فقد أتى بابا من أبواب الكبائر" قال: حنش بن قيس الرحبي يقال له (أبو علي) من أهل اليمن سكن الكوفة ثقة، وقد احتج البخاري بعكرمة، وهذا الحديث قاعدة في الزجر عن الجمع بلا عذر ولم يخرجاه.
قال الترمذي بعد أن رواه: (والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم أن لا يجمع بين الصلاتين إلا في السفر أو بعرفة).

قلت: ويشهد له حديث كتاب عمر رضي الله عنه الصحيح وفيه: (من الكبائر جمع بين الصلاتين يعني بغير عذر).

ولعل هذا الموجز كافٍ بإذن الله تعالى.

----------


## البدراوي

و لهذا فان الجمع لغير عذر او حرج مذهب الروافض

----------


## ابوعبدالله زياد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 انا سمعت الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الالباني يرحمه الله يقول في احد اشرطته : ليرفع الحرج عن امته

----------


## السكران التميمي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> انا سمعت الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الالباني يرحمه الله يقول في احد اشرطته : ليرفع الحرج عن امته


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي العزيز

بل أقول لك غفر الله لنا ولك وللمسلمين: قد سبق الشيخ الألباني ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما إلى قول ذلك، وهي مذكورة من قوله رضي الله عنه عقيب روايته للحديث مباشرة لما سئل عن ذلك رحمه الله.

----------


## ابوعبدالله زياد

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي العزيز
> 
> 
> 
> بل أقول لك غفر الله لنا ولك وللمسلمين: قد سبق الشيخ الألباني ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما إلى قول ذلك، وهي مذكورة من قوله رضي الله عنه عقيب روايته للحديث مباشرة لما سئل عن ذلك رحمه الله.


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

احسن الله اليك

الالباني يرحمه الله امام من ائمة السنه ... وهل يقول الا ماقاله اهل السنه ( ابتسامه خاصه لك)؟
احبك في الله 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته

----------


## أبو شعيب

الجواب تجده مفصلاً في كتاب الشيخ مشهور بن حسن : (الجمع بين الصلاتين في الحضر بعذر المطر) ص 86 .. وقد انتصر للرأي القائل بجواز الجمع للحاجة دون خوف أو مطر أو سفر ، ولعله الراجح .



> بل قد روى ابن أبي حاتم في (تفسيره 5207)، والحاكم وصححه برقم 1020، وغيره من حديث ابن عباس نفسه بسند مقبول صالح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله: "من جمع بين الصلاتين من غير عذر فقد أتى بابا من أبواب الكبائر" قال: حنش بن قيس الرحبي يقال له (أبو علي) من أهل اليمن سكن الكوفة ثقة، وقد احتج البخاري بعكرمة، وهذا الحديث قاعدة في الزجر عن الجمع بلا عذر ولم يخرجاه.
> قال الترمذي بعد أن رواه: (والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم أن لا يجمع بين الصلاتين إلا في السفر أو بعرفة).
> 
> قلت: ويشهد له حديث كتاب عمر رضي الله عنه الصحيح وفيه: (من الكبائر جمع بين الصلاتين يعني بغير عذر).
> 
> ولعل هذا الموجز كافٍ بإذن الله تعالى.


من جمع بين الصلاتين من غير عذر فقد أتى بابا من أبواب الكبائر . * 
تخريج السيوطي : (ت ك) عن ابن عباس. 

تحقيق الألباني : (ضعيف جدا) انظر حديث رقم: 5546 في ضعيف الجامع.*
==============================  ===========
حدثنا أبو سلمة يحيى بن خلف البصري حدثنا المعتمر بن سليمان عن أبيه عن حنش عن عكرمة عن بن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : من جمع بين الصلاتين من غير عذر فقد أتى بابا من أبواب الكبائر قال أبو عيسى وحنش هذا هو أبو علي الرحبي وهو حسين بن قيس وهو ضعيف عند أهل الحديث ضعفه أحمد وغيره 

قال الشيخ الألباني : ضعيف جدا (جامع الترمذي)
==============================  ===========
وعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من جمع بين صلاتين من غير عذر فقد أتى بابا من أبواب الكبائر . 
( ضعيف جدا ) 
ضعيف الترغيب والترهيب
==============================  ===========
من جمع بين الصلاتين من غير عذر فقد أتى بابا من أبواب الكبائر . 
( ضعيف جدا ) 
السلسلة الضعيفة
==============================  ===========
من جمع بين صلاتين بغير عذر فقد أتى بابا من أبواب الكبائر 
(اسناده فيه ضعيف)
(الهيثمي المكي)
(الزواجر)
==============================  ===========

----------


## التقرتي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

 عن ابن عباس ، قال : " جمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بين الظهر والعصر ، والمغرب والعشاء بالمدينة ، في غير خوف ، ولا مطر " في حديث وكيع : قال : قلت لابن عباس : لم فعل ذلك ؟ قال : " كي لا يحرج أمته " ، وفي حديث أبي معاوية : قيل لابن عباس : ما أراد إلى ذلك ؟ قال : " أراد أن لا يحرج أمته"  رواه مسلم

قول بن عباس رضي الله عنه "أراد أن لا يحرج أمته" يعني أن الجمع كان رفعا لحرج عارض و الحرج لا يكون الا بعذر.

فالصواب حمل الحديث على الجمع لعذر عارض غير المطر و السفر و الخوف ، و من قال ان هذا الجمع لم يكن لعذر فكأنه ابطل قول بن العباس رضي الله عنه "أراد ان لا يحرج امته" 

من العلماء من قال ان الجمع هنا صوري اي اخر الظهر لآخر وقتها و قدم العصر لأول وقتها , و الأصل في هذا الباب أن احاديث توقيت الصلاة محكمة و تأخير الصلاة عن وقتها من كبائر الذنوب فعلى هذا لا يجوز الجمع إلا بعذر و الله أعلم

----------


## أبو شعيب

السلام عليكم ،

الأثر الذي ذُكر عن ابن عباس ررر لا يصح حمله على الأعذار الشرعية من وجوه :

أولاً : أنه لو كان هناك عذر ، لذكره ولم يكن من داع لإخفائه .
ثانياً : أن كلامه يوحي أنه نفى جميع الأعذار الشرعية ، لذلك قال : "في غير خوف ولا مطر" .. ولو كان هناك من عذر ، لكان هذا لغواً من الكلام لا طائل منه ، وكان من الحكمة ذكر العذر الشرعي ، كأن يقول : جمع الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  الصلاة لعذر المرض .. ويكفي بذلك بياناً ، وينتفي الالتباس .
ثالثاً : بيّن ابن عباس ررر كيف كان هذا الجمع ، عندما خطب في الناس وجمع الصلاة بهم ، ولم يكن في سفر ولا خوف ولا مطر ، بل ولا مرض ..

قال شيخ الإسلام - رحمه الله - في [مجموع الفتاوى : 24/76-78]:



> وَمِمَّا يُبَيِّنُ أَنَّ ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ لَمْ يُرِدْ الْجَمْعَ لِلْمَطَرِ - وَإِنْ كَانَ الْجَمْعُ لِلْمَطَرِ أَوْلَى بِالْجَوَازِ - بِمَا رَوَاهُ مُسْلِمٌ مِنْ حَدِيثِ حَمَّادِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ عَنْ الزُّبَيْرِ بْنِ الْخِرِّيتِ ، عَنْ عَبْدِاللَّهِ بْنِ شَقِيقٍ قَالَ : خَطَبَنَا ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ يَوْمًا بَعْدَ الْعَصْرِ ، حَتَّى غَرَبَتْ الشَّمْسُ ، وَبَدَتْ النُّجُومُ ، فَجَعَلَ النَّاسُ يَقُولُونَ : الصَّلَاةَ الصَّلَاةَ . قَالَ : فَجَاءَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ بَنِي تَيْمٍ لَا يَفْتُرُ : الصَّلَاةَ الصَّلَاةَ ، فَقَالَ : أَتُعَلِّمُنِي بِالسُّنَّةِ لَا أُمَّ لَك ؟ ثُمَّ قَالَ : رَأَيْت رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَجْمَعُ بَيْنَ الظُّهْرِ وَالْعَصْرِ ، وَالْمَغْرِبِ وَالْعِشَاءِ } . قَالَ عَبْدُاللَّهِ بْنُ شَقِيقٍ : فَحَاكَ فِي صَدْرِي مِنْ ذَلِكَ شَيْءٌ ، فَأَتَيْت أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ فَسَأَلْته ، فَصَدَّقَ مَقَالَتَهُ . وَرَوَاهُ مُسْلِمٌ أَيْضًا مِنْ حَدِيثِ عِمْرَانَ بْنِ حدير عَنْ ابْنِ شَقِيقٍ قَالَ : قَالَ رَجُلٌ لِابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ : الصَّلَاةَ ، فَسَكَتَ : ثُمَّ قَالَ الصَّلَاةَ ، فَسَكَتَ ؛ ثُمَّ قَالَ : لَا أُمَّ لَك ، أَتُعَلِّمُنَا بِالصَّلَاةِ ؟ وَكُنَّا نَجْمَعُ بَيْنَ الصَّلَاتَيْنِ عَلَى عَهْدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - .
> 
> فَهَذَا ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ لَمْ يَكُنْ فِي سَفَرٍ وَلَا فِي مَطَرٍ ، وَقَدْ اسْتَدَلَّ بِمَا رَوَاهُ عَلَى مَا فَعَلَهُ ، فَعُلِمَ أَنَّ الْجَمْعَ الَّذِي رَوَاهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ فِي مَطَرٍ ، وَلَكِنْ كَانَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ فِي أَمْرٍ مُهِمٍّ مِنْ أُمُورِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ يَخْطُبُهُمْ فِيمَا يَحْتَاجُونَ إلَى مَعْرِفَتِهِ ، وَرَأَى أَنَّهُ إنْ قَطَعَهُ وَنَزَلَ فَاتَتْ مَصْلَحَتُهُ ، فَكَانَ ذَلِكَ عِنْدَهُ مِنْ الْحَاجَاتِ الَّتِي يَجُوزُ فِيهَا الْجَمْعُ ؛ فَإِنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - كَانَ يَجْمَعُ بِالْمَدِينَةِ لِغَيْرِ خَوْفٍ وَلَا مَطَرٍ ، بَلْ لِلْحَاجَةِ تَعْرِضُ لَهُ ، كَمَا قَالَ : " أَرَادَ أَنْ لَا يُحْرِجَ أُمَّتَهُ " . وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ جَمْعَ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِعَرَفَةَ وَمُزْدَلِفَةَ لَمْ يَكُنْ لِخَوْفٍ وَلَا مَطَرٍ وَلَا لِسَفَرِ أَيْضًا ، فَإِنَّهُ لَوْ كَانَ جَمْعُهُ لِلسَّفَرِ لَجَمَعَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ ، وَلَجَمَعَ بِمَكَّةَ ، كَمَا كَانَ يَقْصُرُ بِهَا ، وَلَجَمَعَ لَمَّا خَرَجَ مِنْ مَكَّةَ إلَى مِنًى ، وَصَلَّى بِهَا الظُّهْرَ ، وَالْعَصْرَ ، وَالْمَغْرِبَ ، وَالْعِشَاءَ ، وَالْفَجْرَ ، وَلَمْ يَجْمَعْ بِمِنَى قَبْلَ التَّعْرِيفِ ، وَلَا جَمَعَ بِهَا بَعْدَ التَّعْرِيفِ أَيَّامَ مِنًى ، بَلْ يُصَلِّي كُلَّ صَلَاةٍ رَكْعَتَيْنِ غَيْرَ الْمَغْرِبِ ، وَيُصَلِّيهَا فِي وَقْتِهَا ، وَلَا جَمْعُهُ أَيْضًا كَانَ لِلنُّسُكِ . فَإِنَّهُ لَوْ كَانَ كَذَلِكَ لَجَمَعَ مِنْ حِينِ أَحْرَمَ ، فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ حِينَئِذٍ صَارَ مُحْرِمَا ، فَعُلِمَ أَنَّ جَمْعَهُ الْمُتَوَاتِرَ بِعَرَفَةَ وَمُزْدَلِفَةَ لَمْ يَكُنْ لِمَطَرٍ وَلَا خَوْفٍ ، وَلَا لِخُصُوصِ النُّسُكِ ، وَلَا لِمُجَرَّدِ السَّفَرِ ، فَهَكَذَا جَمْعُهُ بِالْمَدِينَةِ الَّذِي رَوَاهُ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ ، وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ الْجَمْعُ لِرَفْعِ الْحَرَجِ عَنْ أُمَّتِهِ ، فَإِذَا احْتَاجُوا إلَى الْجَمْعِ جَمَعُوا . قَالَ البيهقي : لَيْسَ فِي رِوَايَةِ ابْنِ شَقِيقٍ عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ مِنْ هَذَيْنِ الْوَجْهَيْنِ الثَّابِتَيْنِ عَنْهُ نَفْيُ الْمَطَرِ ، وَلَا نَفْيُ السَّفَرِ ، فَهُوَ مَحْمُولٌ عَلَى أَحَدِهِمَا . أَوْ عَلَى مَا أَوَّلَهُ عَمْرُو بْنُ دِينَارٍ ، وَلَيْسَ فِي رِوَايَتِهِمَا مَا يَمْنَعُ ذَلِكَ التَّأْوِيلَ . فَيُقَالُ : يَا سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ ! ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ كَانَ يَخْطُبُ بِهِمْ بِالْبَصْرَةِ ، فَلَمْ يَكُنْ مُسَافِرًا ، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ هُنَاكَ مَطَرٌ ، وَهُوَ ذَكَرَ جَمْعًا يَحْتَجُّ بِهِ عَلَى مِثْلِ مَا فَعَلَهُ ، فَلَوْ كَانَ ذَلِكَ لِسَفَرِ أَوْ مَطَرٍ كَانَ ابْنُ عَبَّاس أَجَلَّ قَدْرًا مِنْ أَنْ يَحْتَجَّ عَلَى جَمْعِهِ بِجَمْعِ الْمَطَرِ أَوْ السَّفَرِ . . وَأَيْضًا فَقَدْ ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ عَنْهُ أَنَّ هَذَا الْجَمْعَ كَانَ بِالْمَدِينَةِ فَكَيْفَ يُقَالُ لَمْ يَنْفِ السَّفَرَ ؟


ولابن تيمية - رحمه الله - كلام طويل في الانتصار لهذا الرأي ، الذي أراه صواباً - والله أعلم - . فليرجع إليه من أراد مزيد توسّع واطلاع .

----------


## ابوعبدالله زياد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

  جزاك الله خيرا اخي شعيب

----------


## ابن عباس المصري

جزاكم الله خيرا ......

----------


## السكران التميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخي العزيز (أبا شعيب) تحية طيبة لك؛ وبعد...
أرجو حفظك الله تعالى أن لا يكون معنى كلامك أنك تقول بجواز الجمع في الحضر من غير عذر، فإن كان؛ فهذا يا أخي الفاضل مخالف لما قاله جمهور الأمة وقرره الأئمة، بل قد عد إجماعا.

يقول الإمام العلامة الشوكاني في كتابه المخطوط (تشنيف السمع بإبطال أدلة الجمع) الورقة الأولى:
(فأعلم أرشدني الله وإياك أن الجمع لغير عذر محرم عند الجمهور، بل حكى في (البحر) عن البعض أنه إجماع، ومُنِعَ ذلك مسندا بأنه قد خالف في ذلك الإمامية وابن المنذر وأحد قولي ابن سيرين والمتوكل على الله والسيد أحمد بن يحيى.
واعترض بأنه اعتداد بخلاف حادث بعد إجماع الصدر الأول.
قال: وعلى الجملة: فيحرم الجمع لغير عذر؛ إن لم يكن إجماعا فهو مذهب الصحابة والتابعين وأهل البيت وعلماء الأمة ما عدا من عرفت). انتهى

فعليه أخي الحبيب أرجو أن تعيد النظر رعاك الله فالحق أحق أن يتبع.

ملاحظة: المخطوط موجود عندي بخط العلامة الشوكاني، ولعل الله ييسر وضعه في مجلس المخطوطات إن شاء.

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
المسائل الشرعية ينبغي قبل القول أو الحكم فيها أن ينظر لها من جميع الوجوه ويراعى فيها ما ورد فيها من نصوص شرعية حتى يعطى لها التصور الصحيح والحكم الصحيح ، ومسألة الجمع في حديث ابن عباس ينبغي أن ينظر لها من عدة وجوه :
الأول :  قوله تعالى : ( فَإِذَا اطْمَأْنَنتُمْ فَأَقِيمُواْ الصَّلاَةَ إِنَّ الصَّلاَةَ كَانَتْ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ كِتَاباً مَّوْقُوتاً ) النساء 103 . قال ابن مسعود ـ رضي الله عنه ـ إن للصلاة وقتاً كوقت الحج . أنظر تفسير ابن كثير ص ( 348) .
الثاني :  تحديد أوقات الصلاة ثابت بفعله وقوله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ عن بريدة ـ رضي الله عنه ـ ، عن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ أن رجلا سأله عن وقت الصلاة ، فقال له : صل معنا هذين يعني : اليومين، فلما زالت الشمس أمر بلالا فأذن، ثم أمره فأقام الظهر، ثم أمر فأقام العصر والشمس مرتفعة بيضاء نقية ثم أمره فأقام المغرب حين غابت الشمس، ثم أمره فأقام العشاء حين غاب الشفق، ثم أمره فأقام الفجر حين طلع الفجر، فلما أن كان اليوم الثاني أمره فأبرد بالظهر فأبرد بها، فأنعم أن يبرد بها، وصلى العصر والشمس مرتفعة أخرها فوق الذي كان ، وصلى المغرب قبل أن يغيب الشفق ، وصلى العشاء بعد ما ذهب ثلث الليل وصلى الفجر فأسفر بها ثم قال: " أين السائل عن وقت الصلاة؟" فقال الرجل: أنا يا رسول الله قال : " وقت صلاتكم بين ما رأيتم ) رواه البخاري و مسلم ، المساجد ومواضع الصلاة (613) ، سنن النسائي المواقيت (519) ، سنن ابن ماجه الصلاة (667) ، مسند أحمد بن حنبل (5/349) . 
وعن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ   أن رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ  قال : " وقت الظهر إذا زالت الشمس وكان ظل الرجل كطوله ما لم يحضر العصر، ووقت العصر ما لم تصفر الشمس، ووقت صلاة المغرب ما لم يغب الشفق، ووقت صلاة العشاء إلى نصف الليل الأوسط، ووقت صلاة الصبح من طلوع الفجر ما لم تطلع الشمس، فإذا طلعت الشمس فأمسك عن الصلاة، فإنها تطلع بين قرني شيطان "  أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه المساجد ومواضع الصلاة (612) ، وأحمد بن حنبل في المسند (2/210) .
إلى غير ذلك من الأحاديث في هذا الباب .
فهذا التحديد لأوقات الصلاة يدل على أن الأصل في الصلاة أن تصلى في هذه الأوقات المحددة لها ، ولا يجوز فعلها في غير ذلك ، وإلا ما الفائدة لهذا التحديد إذاً ؟ . 
فالواجب أن يصلي المسلم كل صلاة في وقتها الذي حدده الله لها ، وبينه رسوله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ، ولا يجوز الجمع بين صلاتين إلا لعذر شرعي.  
الثالث : حديث عبد الله بن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ في جمعه ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ  في المدينة من غير خوف ولا مطر ولا سفر ، لا بد من حمله على العذر الذي فيه رفع الحرج والمشقة عن الأمة أياً كان نوع هذا العذر ، لأن أحاديث تحديد أوقات الصلاة ثابتة بفعله وقوله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ كما تقدم ، بل هو استمرار فعله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ طول حياته في المدينة ، إلا ما ورد في حديث ابن عباس هذا ـ فلم يذكر ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ في هذا الحديث أن هذا العمل تكرر من النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ  بل ظاهره أنه إنما وقع منه مرة واحدة ، قال الإمام أبو عيسى الترمذي ـ رحمه الله ـ ما معناه : إنه ليس في كتابه ـ يعني الجامع ـ حديث أجمع العلماء على ترك العمل به سوى هذا الحديث ، وحديث آخر في قتل شارب المسكر في الرابعة ، ومراده أن العلماء أجمعوا على أنه لا يجوز الجمع إلا بعذر شرعي  جمعا بينه وبين بقية الأحاديث الصحيحة الكثيرة الدالة على أنه ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ كان يصلي كل صلاة في وقتها ولا يجمع بين الصلاتين إلا لعذر وهكذا خلفاؤه الراشدون وأصحابه جميعا ـ رضي الله عنهم ـ والعلماء بعدهم ساروا على هذا السبيل ومنعوا من الجمع إلا من عذر .
فدل على أنه فعله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ لرفع الحرج عن أمته إذا لم تتمكن من أداء الصلاة في وقتها ، والحرج لا يكون إلا مع وجود العذر .
فالجواب عن حديث ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ  أن يقال : قد سئل ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عن ذلك فقال : لئلا يحرج أمته ، قال أهل العلم : معنى ذلك لئلا يوقعهم في الحرج . 
وهذا محمول على أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم جمع بين الظهر والعصر وبين المغرب والعشاء بالمدينة لسبب يقتضي لذلك . 
 والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو شعيب

السلام عليكم ،

الأخ الفاضل (السكران التميمي) ،

جزاك الله خيراً على ما أوردت ، وبارك الله فيك على ما نصحت ، ولكن هذه المسألة قد خالف فيها جمع من كبار الأئمة ، ومن ذكر فيها الإجماع فقد بالغ .

فمذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل - رضي الله عنه - هو في جواز الجمع لغير عذر ، إنما للحاجة والشغل .

ثم إنني لم أقل بجواز الجمع مطلقاً بحيث يُتخذ ديناً وعادة ، كما هو الحال عند الرافضة ، فهذا مما أجمع العلماء قاطبة ، شرقاً وغرباً ، على تحريمه والمنع منه .

إنما الخلاف هو في الجمع لحاجة دون العذر ، دون أن يُتخذ عادة ، بل يفعلها المرّة ونحوها ..

يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - في [مجموع الفتاوى : 24/28]:



> وَأَوْسَعُ الْمَذَاهِبِ فِي الْجَمْعِ بَيْنَ الصَّلَاتَيْنِ مَذْهَبُ الْإِمَامِ أَحْمَد ، فَإِنَّهُ نَصَّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ يَجُوزُ الْجَمْعُ لِلْحَرَجِ وَالشُّغْلِ ، بِحَدِيثِ رُوِيَ فِي ذَلِكَ . قَالَ الْقَاضِي أَبُو يَعْلَى وَغَيْرُهُ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا : يَعْنِي إذَا كَانَ هُنَاكَ شُغْلٌ يُبِيحُ لَهُ تَرْكَ الْجُمْعَةِ وَالْجَمَاعَةِ جَازَ لَهُ الْجَمْعُ ، وَيَجُوزُ عِنْدَهُ وَعِنْدَ مَالِكٍ وَطَائِفَةٍ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ الشَّافِعِيِّ الْجَمْعُ لِلْمَرَضِ ، وَيَجُوزُ عِنْدَ الثَّلَاثَةِ الْجَمْعُ لِلْمَطَرِ بَيْنَ الْمَغْرِبِ وَالْعِشَاءِ ، وَفِي صَلَاتَيْ النَّهَارِ نِزَاعٌ بَيْنَهُمْ . وَيَجُوزُ فِي ظَاهِرِ مَذْهَبِ أَحْمَد وَمَالِكٍ الْجَمْعُ لِلْوَحْلِ وَالرِّيحِ الشَّدِيدَةِ الْبَارِدَةِ وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ . وَيَجُوزُ لِلْمُرْضِعِ أَنْ تَجْمَعَ إذَا كَانَ يَشُقُّ عَلَيْهَا غَسْلُ الثَّوْبِ فِي وَقْتِ كُلِّ صَلَاةٍ ، نَصَّ عَلَيْهِ أَحْمَد .


فالمسألة ليست محطّ إجماع .

ولا خلاف أنه من جمع الصلاتين كسلاً ودون عذر ، فقد ارتكب إثماً مبيناً .

-------------------
قال الشيخ أبو عبيدة مشهور حسن في [الجمع بين الصلاتين في الحضر : 86]:



> ذكر من أجاز الجمع في الحضر للحاجة وعدم إحراج الأمة :
> 
> حكى الخطابي عن القفال الكبير الشاشي عن أبي إسحاق المروزي : جواز الجمع في الحضر للحاجة ، من غير اشتراط الخوف والمطر والمرض ، وبه قال ابن المنذر من الشافعية [معالم السنن : 1/265] ، وحُكي عن ابن سيرين أنه كان لا يرى بأساً أن يجمع بين الصلاتين إذا كانت حاجة أو شيء ، ما لم يتخذه عادة . [-- معالم السنن : 1/265 ، وروضة الطالبين : 1/401 ، والبحر الزخار : 2/169 ، وفيه : إنه مذهب المتوكل والمهدي من المتأخرين --]
> 
> وقال الإمام النووي [شرح صحيح مسلم : 5/219] : وذهب جماعة من الأئمة إلى جواز الجمع في الحضر للحاجة لمن لا يتخذه عادة ، وهو قول ابن سيرين وأشهب من أصحاب مالك ، وحكاه الخطابي عن القفال والشاشي الكبير من أصحاب الشافعي عن أبي إسحاق المروزي ، عن جماعة من أصحاب الحديث ، واختاره ابن المنذر .
> 
> وهذا رأي الإمام أحمد - رحمه الله تعالى - : قال ابن تيمية : ( وأوسع المذاهب في الجمع بين الصلاتين مذهب الإمام أحمد ، فإنه نص على أنه يجوز للحرج والشغل  ) ثم قال - رحمه الله تعالى - : ( قال القاضي أبو يعلى وغيره من أصحابنا : يعني إذا كان هناك شغل يبيح له ترك الجمعة والجماعة ، جاز له الجمع ) . [-- مجموع الفتاوى : 24/28 ، الفروع : 2/70 --]
> 
> واختار ابن تيمية  وتلميذه ابن القيم [-- زاد المعاد : 1/123 ، مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية : 24/76-77] هذا الرأي ، ودافعا عنه دفاعاً قوياً ، مدعماً بالأحاديث النبوية الصحيحة ، ناظرين للغاية من جمعه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعرفة ومزدلفة ، ولمقاصد الشريعة في التخفيف ورفع الحرج إذا اقتضت الحاجة إليهما .
> ...


وأخيراً ، فعل ابن عباس ررر راوي الحديث من أصرح الأدلة على تأييد هذا المذهب .

قال شيخ الإسلام - رحمه الله - في [مجموع الفتاوى : 24/76-78]:



> وَمِمَّا يُبَيِّنُ أَنَّ ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ لَمْ يُرِدْ الْجَمْعَ لِلْمَطَرِ - وَإِنْ كَانَ الْجَمْعُ لِلْمَطَرِ أَوْلَى بِالْجَوَازِ - بِمَا رَوَاهُ مُسْلِمٌ مِنْ حَدِيثِ حَمَّادِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ عَنْ الزُّبَيْرِ بْنِ الْخِرِّيتِ ، عَنْ عَبْدِاللَّهِ بْنِ شَقِيقٍ قَالَ : خَطَبَنَا ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ يَوْمًا بَعْدَ الْعَصْرِ ، حَتَّى غَرَبَتْ الشَّمْسُ ، وَبَدَتْ النُّجُومُ ، فَجَعَلَ النَّاسُ يَقُولُونَ : الصَّلَاةَ الصَّلَاةَ . قَالَ : فَجَاءَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ بَنِي تَيْمٍ لَا يَفْتُرُ : الصَّلَاةَ الصَّلَاةَ ، فَقَالَ : أَتُعَلِّمُنِي بِالسُّنَّةِ لَا أُمَّ لَك ؟ ثُمَّ قَالَ : رَأَيْت رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَجْمَعُ بَيْنَ الظُّهْرِ وَالْعَصْرِ ، وَالْمَغْرِبِ وَالْعِشَاءِ } . قَالَ عَبْدُاللَّهِ بْنُ شَقِيقٍ : فَحَاكَ فِي صَدْرِي مِنْ ذَلِكَ شَيْءٌ ، فَأَتَيْت أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ فَسَأَلْته ، فَصَدَّقَ مَقَالَتَهُ . وَرَوَاهُ مُسْلِمٌ أَيْضًا مِنْ حَدِيثِ عِمْرَانَ بْنِ حدير عَنْ ابْنِ شَقِيقٍ قَالَ : قَالَ رَجُلٌ لِابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ : الصَّلَاةَ ، فَسَكَتَ : ثُمَّ قَالَ الصَّلَاةَ ، فَسَكَتَ ؛ ثُمَّ قَالَ : لَا أُمَّ لَك ، أَتُعَلِّمُنَا بِالصَّلَاةِ ؟ وَكُنَّا نَجْمَعُ بَيْنَ الصَّلَاتَيْنِ عَلَى عَهْدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - .
> 
> فَهَذَا ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ لَمْ يَكُنْ فِي سَفَرٍ وَلَا فِي مَطَرٍ ، وَقَدْ اسْتَدَلَّ بِمَا رَوَاهُ عَلَى مَا فَعَلَهُ ، فَعُلِمَ أَنَّ الْجَمْعَ الَّذِي رَوَاهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ فِي مَطَرٍ ، وَلَكِنْ كَانَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ فِي أَمْرٍ مُهِمٍّ مِنْ أُمُورِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ يَخْطُبُهُمْ فِيمَا يَحْتَاجُونَ إلَى مَعْرِفَتِهِ ، وَرَأَى أَنَّهُ إنْ قَطَعَهُ وَنَزَلَ فَاتَتْ مَصْلَحَتُهُ ، فَكَانَ ذَلِكَ عِنْدَهُ مِنْ الْحَاجَاتِ الَّتِي يَجُوزُ فِيهَا الْجَمْعُ ؛ فَإِنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - كَانَ يَجْمَعُ بِالْمَدِينَةِ لِغَيْرِ خَوْفٍ وَلَا مَطَرٍ ، بَلْ لِلْحَاجَةِ تَعْرِضُ لَهُ ، كَمَا قَالَ : " أَرَادَ أَنْ لَا يُحْرِجَ أُمَّتَهُ " . وَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ جَمْعَ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِعَرَفَةَ وَمُزْدَلِفَةَ لَمْ يَكُنْ لِخَوْفٍ وَلَا مَطَرٍ وَلَا لِسَفَرِ أَيْضًا ، فَإِنَّهُ لَوْ كَانَ جَمْعُهُ لِلسَّفَرِ لَجَمَعَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ ، وَلَجَمَعَ بِمَكَّةَ ، كَمَا كَانَ يَقْصُرُ بِهَا ، وَلَجَمَعَ لَمَّا خَرَجَ مِنْ مَكَّةَ إلَى مِنًى ، وَصَلَّى بِهَا الظُّهْرَ ، وَالْعَصْرَ ، وَالْمَغْرِبَ ، وَالْعِشَاءَ ، وَالْفَجْرَ ، وَلَمْ يَجْمَعْ بِمِنَى قَبْلَ التَّعْرِيفِ ، وَلَا جَمَعَ بِهَا بَعْدَ التَّعْرِيفِ أَيَّامَ مِنًى ، بَلْ يُصَلِّي كُلَّ صَلَاةٍ رَكْعَتَيْنِ غَيْرَ الْمَغْرِبِ ، وَيُصَلِّيهَا فِي وَقْتِهَا ، وَلَا جَمْعُهُ أَيْضًا كَانَ لِلنُّسُكِ . فَإِنَّهُ لَوْ كَانَ كَذَلِكَ لَجَمَعَ مِنْ حِينِ أَحْرَمَ ، فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ حِينَئِذٍ صَارَ مُحْرِمَا ، فَعُلِمَ أَنَّ جَمْعَهُ الْمُتَوَاتِرَ بِعَرَفَةَ وَمُزْدَلِفَةَ لَمْ يَكُنْ لِمَطَرٍ وَلَا خَوْفٍ ، وَلَا لِخُصُوصِ النُّسُكِ ، وَلَا لِمُجَرَّدِ السَّفَرِ ، فَهَكَذَا جَمْعُهُ بِالْمَدِينَةِ الَّذِي رَوَاهُ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ ، وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ الْجَمْعُ لِرَفْعِ الْحَرَجِ عَنْ أُمَّتِهِ ، فَإِذَا احْتَاجُوا إلَى الْجَمْعِ جَمَعُوا . قَالَ البيهقي : لَيْسَ فِي رِوَايَةِ ابْنِ شَقِيقٍ عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ مِنْ هَذَيْنِ الْوَجْهَيْنِ الثَّابِتَيْنِ عَنْهُ نَفْيُ الْمَطَرِ ، وَلَا نَفْيُ السَّفَرِ ، فَهُوَ مَحْمُولٌ عَلَى أَحَدِهِمَا . أَوْ عَلَى مَا أَوَّلَهُ عَمْرُو بْنُ دِينَارٍ ، وَلَيْسَ فِي رِوَايَتِهِمَا مَا يَمْنَعُ ذَلِكَ التَّأْوِيلَ . فَيُقَالُ : يَا سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ ! ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ كَانَ يَخْطُبُ بِهِمْ بِالْبَصْرَةِ ، فَلَمْ يَكُنْ مُسَافِرًا ، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ هُنَاكَ مَطَرٌ ، وَهُوَ ذَكَرَ جَمْعًا يَحْتَجُّ بِهِ عَلَى مِثْلِ مَا فَعَلَهُ ، فَلَوْ كَانَ ذَلِكَ لِسَفَرِ أَوْ مَطَرٍ كَانَ ابْنُ عَبَّاس أَجَلَّ قَدْرًا مِنْ أَنْ يَحْتَجَّ عَلَى جَمْعِهِ بِجَمْعِ الْمَطَرِ أَوْ السَّفَرِ . وَأَيْضًا فَقَدْ ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ عَنْهُ أَنَّ هَذَا الْجَمْعَ كَانَ بِالْمَدِينَةِ فَكَيْفَ يُقَالُ لَمْ يَنْفِ السَّفَرَ ؟

----------


## السكران التميمي

أخي الغالي الحبيب (أبا شعيب) حفظه الله ورعاه، أستسمحك أخي لكن لابد عند النقل معرفة المراد والغاية من قول العالم المنقول عنه الكلام أو الرأي في المسألة، وليس الأمر على إطلاقه رعاك الله تعالى.

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى في (مختصر الفتاوى المصرية):
(الجمع لغير عذر لا يفعل، ويجوز للمريض عند أحمد ومالك وبعض الشافعية، وأوسع المذاهب مذهب أحمد؛ جوزه للشغل كما رواه النسائي مرفوعا.
قال القاضي وغيره من الأصحاب: المراد به الشغل الذي يبيح له ترك الجمعة والجماعة، وجوزه للمستحاضة.
فالمرأة إذا غلب على ظنها أنها لا تخرج من الحمام حتى يفوت العصر أو تصفر الشمس لم يجز لها تفويت العصر باتفاق الأئمة، بل إما أن تصلي في البيت جمعا، وإما أن تخرج من الحمام وتصلي، وإما أن تصلي في الحمام، وجمعها في البيت خير من صلاتها في الحمام.
ولا يجب تقليد واحد بعينه غير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، لكن من كان معتقدا قولا في مسألة باجتهاد أو تقليد فانفصاله عنه لا بد له من سبب شرعي يرجح عنده قول غير إمامة، فإذا ترجح عند الشافعي مثلا قول مالك قلده وكذلك غيره.
وأما انتقال الإنسان من قول إلى قول بلا سبب شرعي يأمر الشرع به ففي تسويقه نزاع).

والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## أبو شعيب

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الفاضل (السكران التميمي) ونفع بك .

أما قولي بجواز الفعل للحاجة دون العذر ، فإنني قصدت بذلك العذر الذي حدده العلماء ، من خوف وسفر ومطر .

ألا ترى أنهم أدرحوا المرض في ذلك قياساً ؟ .. فالحاجة التي ترقى في مشقتها إلى منـزل العذر الشرعي ، هي عذر شرعي كذلك .

وهذا هو ما يقول به ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - فيما نقلتَ عنه ، إذ يقول : (( فالمرأة إذا غلب على ظنها أنها لا تخرج من الحمام حتى يفوت العصر أو تصفر الشمس لم يجز لها تفويت العصر باتفاق الأئمة، بل إما أن تصلي في البيت جمعا، وإما أن تخرج من الحمام وتصلي، وإما أن تصلي في الحمام، وجمعها في البيت خير من صلاتها في الحمام ))

فهو هنا يجيز لها أن تصلي العصر جمعاً مع الظهر ، وليست هي في خوف ولا مطر ولا سفر .. وإنما في شأن يشقّ عليها قطعه .

وهكذا استنبط شيخ الإسلام العلّة من جمعه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  في مزدلفة ، وليس الجمع من خصوص النسك .

واعلم أخي - رعاك الله - أنني لا أقول بالجمع في كل حال ، ولأي حاجة ، بل الحاجة الداعية إليه هي ما يفضي تركها إلى مشقة ، إما بتفويت مصلحة كبيرة ، أو إجهاد للنفس .

وللشيخ أبي عبيدة مشهور بن حسن كلام جميل في تحديد كنه هذه الحاجة المبيحة للجمع ، سآتي قريباً وأوردها هنا ، إن شاء الله .

بارك الله في الجميع

----------


## السكران التميمي

الآن وضح أيها الغالي، وزادك الله هدا وبصيرة وإياك آمين

----------


## السماحي

أخي الفاضل السكران التميمي لوسمحت ممكن تصور لنا كتاب الشيخ الشوكاني (تشنيف السمع بإبطال أدلة الجمع) للأهمية وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابراهيم العموري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## السكران التميمي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


أبشروا حفظكم الله ورعاكم

هي لكم ولهذا المنتدى المبارك (حصريا) لوجه الله تعالى، فلا تحرمونا من دعائكم الطيب المبارك


ملاحظة مهمة: أرجو ممن أراد نقل المخطوط لغير المنتدى أن ينسبه إلى هذا المنتدى المبارك، وهذه أمانة في عنقه.

----------


## السكران التميمي

الورقة الثانية

----------


## السكران التميمي

الورقة الثالثة

----------


## السكران التميمي

الورقة الرابعة

----------


## السكران التميمي

الورقة الخامسة

----------


## السكران التميمي

الورقة السادسة

----------


## السكران التميمي

الورقة السابعة

----------


## السكران التميمي

الورقة الثامنة والأخيرة

وسامحوني فوالله لم ترفع معي إلا بهذا الشكل

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

ذكر العلامة ابن رجب في « فتح الباري » 4/264-274  للعلماء في حديث ابن عباس هذا عدة مسالك.
 هي باختصار: 
1-منسوخ.
2-معارض بما يخالفه.
3-جمع صوري.
4-للمطر.
5-في السفر.
6-للمرض.
7-لشغل.
8-حمله على ظاهره، وأنه يجوز الجمع بلا عذر!

----------


## ابن عباس المصري

> وللشيخ أبي عبيدة مشهور بن حسن كلام جميل في تحديد كنه هذه الحاجة المبيحة للجمع ، سآتي قريباً وأوردها هنا ، إن شاء الله .
> 
> بارك الله في الجميع


أين كلام الشيخ مشهور بارك الله فيك ؟

----------


## الحافظة

بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم لمرضاته 

نحن النساء نقع في الحرج خاصة في الأعراس فنتجمل العصر قرب المغرب فهل يجوز أن نجمع المغرب والعشاء ؟؟؟

----------


## فواز أبوخالد

بارك الله فيكم جميعا على الموضوع الهام جدا ............. وسؤالي :
شيخنا أبو شعيب :
من يصل إلى منزله قبل دخول وقت صلاة العصر وهو مجهد فإن نام لايستيقض إلا قبل
المغرب بوقت قصير قد لايدرك وقت العصر .. وفي إنتظاره لحين دخول وقت العصر مشقة عليه
فهل يجوز له جمعها مع الظهر .. أم يصليها في المنزل قبل أن ينام ..............؟



..........

----------


## فواز أبوخالد

بارك الله فيكم جميعا على الموضوع الهام جدا ............. وسؤالي :
شيخنا أبو شعيب :
من يصل إلى منزله قبل دخول وقت صلاة العصر وهو مجهد فإن نام لايستيقض إلا قبل
المغرب بوقت قصير قد لايدرك وقت العصر .. وفي إنتظاره لحين دخول وقت العصر مشقة عليه
فهل يجوز له جمعها مع الظهر .. أم يصليها في المنزل قبل أن ينام ..............؟



..........

----------


## فواز أبوخالد

للرفع بإنتظار الإجابة 


.........

----------


## واعظة المستقبل

جزاكم الله الف خيــر على هذا الموضوع ...

سؤالي كالتالي :

من كان ناو على سفر فدخل وقت المغرب فصلى المغرب في البيت .. فهل يجوز له جمع العشاء معها ؟! علما انه لم يخر من البيت ...

علما انني قد سمعت سابقا بأن الجمع والقصر في السفر لا يجوز إلا اذا كان خرج من البيت وكان في الطريق متوجه المكان الذي يريد ؟؟!! 

علما ان الشخص لا يعلم متى سوف يخرج من البيت هل على اذان المغرب أم العشاء ؟! وكذلك الشأن في صلاة لاعصر ؟!

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

هل تجمع الحامل إذ تأخر وقت العشاء وشق عليها الانتظارالسؤال:
أنا حامل وأشعر بالإرهاق وأتعب كثيرا في المساء، والعشاء يؤذن على 12 ليلا هنا في باريس. فوقت الانتظار بعد المغرب يتعبني كثيرا وبسبب هذا أحيانا من شدة التعب لا أقوم لصلاة الفجر.
 سؤالي هو: هل يجوز جمع المغرب والعشاء معا؟ وهل صح عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسله أنه جمعهما لغير عذر؟
الإجابــة:
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فأما كون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جمع بين الصلاتين فنعم فقد قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: إنه صلى الله عليه وسلم جمع بالمدينة بين الظهر والعصر وبين المغرب والعشاء من غير خوف ولا مطر. وعلل ابن عباس ذلك بقوله: أراد ألا يحرج أمته.  فدل على أن جمعه كان لإزالة حرج، وليس في فعل الصلاة في وقتها حرج.
 قال الشيخ العثيمين: ثبت في صحيح مسلم عن عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما (أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جمع في المدينة من غير خوف ولا مطر، قالوا لابن عباس: ما أراد بذلك؟ قال: أراد ألا يحرج أمته) وهذا يدل على أن الحكمة من مشروعية الجمع إزالة المشقة عن المسلمين  وإلا فإنه لا يجوز الجمع. انتهى.
 وقد كثر كلام العلماء في هذا الحديث، ومنهم من حمله على الجمع الصوري، يعني أنه صلى الظهر في آخر وقتها والعصر في أول وقتها فكان جامعا صورة لا حقيقة وكذا فعل في المغرب والعشاء، وهذا القول هو الذي انتصر له الشوكاني وأطال في تقريره، والحاصل أن الجمع لغير عذر أصلا لا يجوز بل هو من الكبائر. وراجعي الفتويين: 57831،  53951
وأما جواز الجمع لك فنرجو إن شاء الله ألا يكون عليك حرج فيه، وقد جوز الحنابلة للمريض الذي يشق عليه أن يصلي الصلاة في وقتها أن يجمع بين الصلاتين ومال النووي لترجيح هذا القول، والحامل في معنى المريض، ولذلك يرخص لها في الفطر في رمضان كما هو معلوم، فإذا شق عليك التفريق بين الصلاتين بحيث تفعلين كل صلاة في وقتها، فنرجو أن يكون لك سعة في الجمع بين المغرب والعشاء.
قال ابن قدامة في المغني وهو يتكلم عن حديث ابن عباس المتقدم: ويجوز أن يتناول من عليه مشقة كالمرضع والشيخ الضعيف وأشباههما ممن عليه مشقة في ترك الجمع. انتهى. 
والله أعلم.
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...twaId&Id=13631

----------

